# Pas d image sur dailymotion



## Ferris_bueller (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous

Debutant sur apple tv je vais poser une question certainement stupide !

Les videos Transferees de youtube vers l apple tv ne me pose aucun probleme, par contre une video dailymotion ne transfere que le son mais pas l image :hein:

Il en est de meme avec certaines video vu sur le web 

Est ce normal ??? 

D avance merci pour vos avis experimentes


----------

